# here we go again xp3 salt to fresh



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

Since the last thread I posted in this part, I have found a rena (xp3?), however it was being used in a saltwater tank, mine is fresh. Other than teh biological difference (if any), would there be any side effects.. other than maybe residual added salt? I would of course rinse everything to preserve some bio use. Or should I cut my losses and replace all media? Im hoping that a simple rinse will suffice. *hoping* I can adjust the salt through water changes, as I cant imagine a huge overload coming from it. I doubt ( and I am definitely no expert) that the ammount of salt would add up to the amount I thought was added for the ick. I could be wrong and thus why I am posting this


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Rinse and apply. As far as I know a thorough cleaning and the rinsing of the filter media should be okay. Also some fish like livebearers like a little salt in their water.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

awesome!! if this bears true, then finally!!! something goes my way!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd just flush it out by running it on a bucket of freshwater overnight, just to make sure you get rid of most of the salt residues.

But besides that it's totally safe. if it were going the other way (FW -> SW) then I'd be a bit concerned, but in your case, go ahead! Hope you got a good deal on it!


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> I'd just flush it out by running it on a bucket of freshwater overnight, just to make sure you get rid of most of the salt residues.
> 
> But besides that it's totally safe. if it were going the other way (FW -> SW) then I'd be a bit concerned, but in your case, go ahead! Hope you got a good deal on it!


do you mean have the bucket being constantly replenished in teh bathtub from the tap? If so, well thank god Im in an apartment where its all-in!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

nah, a plain old non- replenishing bucket should be ok.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree rinse soak if it makes you feel better but i agree not really a big deal .
I have used salt equipment on fresh everything is fine !


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

well i got it! all was clean. i put in some old eheim filter stuff, then next week or 2 i will pick up more. im am sooo impressed with the amount of media it can hold


----------

